# Jillee and Betzie's sister Savannah!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello guys!!! I am involved in HRA now and Savannah is our first rescue. She is too cute and loveable. She is 12 years old. She just loves to sit on the back of the couch with her mommy. She is attached to me. When she first came home when I left the room she would whine. She is doing better now. We had some health issues come up with her so she will be with us during christmas. She will have the best one ever. She does not have any teeth. She eats her kibble just fine. Here are some pics of her just chillin on the couch. Enjoy!!! Her sister's have welcomed her with open paws. She is just a sweetie pie. When we come in from outside I tell her to open the door and she pushes it open with her nose. Too cute. Well I will keep you all posted on how she is doin. I am so blessed and fortunate to be able to have her here to love and spoil. I put some christmas pj's on her and she really enjoyed them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww she is very cute! You are so sweet for taking on a foster as well with all your dogs!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks so sweet and content up there on the back of the sofa!

Kathie


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Megan, she is so sweet. You are her :angel:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWWWW, Gee, she is beautiful!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Megan- What a cutie even if she doesnt have teeth! Any dog is absolutely lucky to end up in your home. What a Christmas Angel you are :grouphug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww.... Megan, she's adorable! How blessed she is to have found your home to stay in celebrate Christmas! I sure hope she finds a wonderful furever home


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I feel like I am so blessed to be able to have been chosen to have her here with us. Here are some more pics!! Hubby would not be happy that put this one on here but this is my family.....love them all!!!! I think we need a bigger couch!!!! Love the pic of my three neezers on the back of the couch!!!! I will post some more later!!!! I have christmas outfits for all!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! And, I think it's sweet of your husband on the couch filled with dogs! You are right, you need a bigger couch! Ha!

Sweet puppies!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I love your pictures! The one with all the dogs on the sofa with your DH is hilarious! Savannah looks so sweet. You're an angel for giving her a home to live in. What is her story?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, she looks like such a sweetie!!!! What an awesome thing for you to do!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, great pic of hubby with the dogs... you really do need a bigger couch!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww, that's so incredibly sweet of you! The older pets are special because I believe they really know what you've done for them and appreciate it soo much. Love the pics of your babies-geez they're not spoiled at all, are they!!
They all sure love hubby too!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, l that is so touching. She must be thinking she died and went to heaven. And I disagree with the consensus. You don't need a bigger couch. It wouldn't be as cozy that way.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Savannah looks so sweet and also comfortable in your home.
You are a great mommy to your family.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Megan, I love the pic with Gary and all the pups!! How cute is that!! I think you are right - a new Big COUCH would be in line!! Savannah will have a wonderful [email protected]


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, it looks like she fit right in. She's really cute and doesn't look like an older dog.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Now that is a couch full of love.  You are so sweet to take that cute face into your home.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Savannah is adorable! You'd never know she was older and had no teeth. What a wonderful thing you are doing Meg.:hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am in love with your rescue baby, what a sweetheart. I have a soft spot for all white havs  She does not look 12 yrs old. Do you know what happen to her other family? I am so glad so has your home to come to.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Megan, you are such a sweetheart. But I already knew that.  I'm interested in hearing Savannah's story, if you know what it is. It's wonderful that the entire household has welcomed her in like that. 

LOVE the pictures, esp. the couch ones. It is perfect just the way it is. Of course, there's no room for YOU on there now! lol


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe Megan,

You are just the best!!!!!

She looks right at home.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Here is her story
I was told that she came from a lady who had a house full of dogs and she was moving where she could not have any. They were not taken care of at all. She was not spayed so I think she may have had some litters but not sure. She was a matted mess and was covered in fleas. They took all her teeth out becasue they were really bad. When we got her she was all cleaned up. She has really fit in here....actually just perfect which is scary because I want her to stay with us. Hubby says no.....it kinda defeats the purpose of fostering. I know we will find her the perfect home where she will be spoiled like the princess she is and deserves. She just loves to cuddle on the couch. She is pawing at me from the back of the couch now...and Jillee wants to play with me!!! Ok I am back....just had to do a butt bath on Jillee.....those are so much fun. I was sitting here thought I smelled poo and looked around and it was on her tail...yuck yuck!!! Now she is running around like a crazy dog!!! Will post more pics!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, you know Megan is a tiny girl - I bet she could find a little spot on that couch


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yep I am sure I could weezle my way in there somewhere!!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, I wish you could keep her and then still foster...LOL... 
I did foster a GSD once and found him a home...he is now spoiled rotten and I get to see him because he lives close to us...he was never a "fit" though...if he had been, I know I would have kept him.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Darling photos. You have such a big heart, Megan. Good for you for taking Savannah in~~she will have a wonderful holiday!!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What cute pictures Megan 
It's amazing how quickly fosters become part of the family isn't it. 
Evan was my first and was SO hard to give up. He fit really well with my family but I knew that if I kept him I wouldn't be able to foster more dogs. 
He has a great life now and is a pampered and beloved part of his new family. I know that I made the right choice for him and for me but I still love him and think about him frequently.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh, that photo of all your dogs on the couch surrounding your husband is just wonderful! That is just too cute!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

She's a doll! And wow, does she ever look like she fits in perfect. It's awesome your girls are accepting her the way they are.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Megan:

Love the picture of the "kids" and your DH on the couch. You are truly a Christmas Angel to be fostering Savannah and letting her spend her first safe christmas in your loving home. Tell your "kids" they are really sweet to accept a less fortunate pupster into their pack till she becomes a happy "kid" again. And we all know she will do that living with you and getting all the love and care you are giving her. 
Bless You and your whole family.

Pat(humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Megan,
Your latest "addition" is a sweetie to be sure! How wonderful that you are able to foster her. She is a happy and lucky doggie!
Suzy


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It sure looks like she's made herself at home. You're an angel to foster her and give her a safe, comfy place to stay until her forever home is found.

In fact, EVERYONE looks comfy at your house!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, Laurie, knowing how close Megan would want to be to her babies, she'd definitely find room on that couch.  

So, Megan......... where are those pictures??


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ya, how about a whole family picture on the couch, that sounds pretty hard to do:biggrin1:


----------

